# Vetrinarian checks



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting fecals done on my whole collection (no problems, just preventive) for a while, but I can't decide to take a leap of faith with local vets, as they could give me a whole line of crap, and I'd probably take it hook line and sinker, Or to mail my fecals to Dr. Frye.
It is pretty well known that Frye knows his frogs, but I also am aware that if you start having problems with something, time is everything, which is where it would be really great to have someone local, who is familiar (sort of) with you're animals.
What sort of certification, or whatever should I look for when looking for a vet?
Anyone know a good amphibian vet in eastern minnesota/western wisconsin?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I would recommend finding someone local if you can. Usually, if you ask a vet if they have experience with darts specifically or amphibians in general, they will be pretty honest with you. There seems little reason to believe that a local vet would be likely to "feed you a line." Besides, if you need a skin scrape or another type of diagnostic run, it is a lot easier to do with a local vet.

Regardless, I think you are doing the right thing in thinking about having your entire collection tested; you know what they say about an ounce of prevention . . . .


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If this is just preventative, I would send them to Dr. Frye. He was very prompt and helpful in handling the samples I sent, and if there are any problems, I'm sure he could reccomend the drugs, and you could possibly pick them up from a local vet or he can ship them to you. Besides, what are the odds that your local vet deals with herps on a regular basis, or that he's ever had experience with Dendrobatids?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Brian,

There are some other exotic vets around who would be glad to give you a hand. 

We have found one in the Indianapolis area, who only charges $10 per fecal, and performs both a fecal float and a fecal stains for each sample. 

I have been very impressed with his professionalism and quality of care.

Let us know if you would like his contact information.

Melis


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks alot for the responses everyone.
I still have yet to check out the more local vets. I guess what I'm probably going to do is have the tests done at a local vet, if I can find one I'm comfortable with, and see what they come up with. Then, depending on the results, I'll probably get a second opinion, from someone who's worked with frogs a lot. 
I have a feeling there are parasites out there that can't really be totally wiped out effectivly. I don't want to waste anyones time or my money, trying to treat something that isn't going to go away. Not to mention possibly stressing the frogs by medicating them. A vet that has been there and done that would be more valuble for that reason. 
I just don't wan't to get the fecals back, and a vet that means well but doesn't know darts tells me to strip, sterilize and replant my vivs, put my whole collection (that is currently very healthy, I think) into tupperware containers and administer them potentially hazordous medications, if X parasite only briefly goes into remission or whatever.
I had a link saved on my computer a few months ago...before the crash that had listings state by state of vets that treat amphibians and reptiles.
Anyone know of a listing like that anywhere?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

There's a list of herp vets by state on Melissa Kaplans' website:

http://www.anapsid.org/vets/#vetlist

Also, try the ARAV (Assoc. Reptile and Amphibian Vets).

http://www.arav.org

Hope that helps.
Ryan


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Melisa is that the vet that is sometimes at the Midwest Show. 10 bucks huh i might have to run some fecals my self.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jace,

Yes, that is the vet. 

Melis



Jace King said:


> Melisa is that the vet that is sometimes at the Midwest Show. 10 bucks huh i might have to run some fecals my self.


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Somewhat Local Vet*

The veterinarian for the Great Lakes Aquarium recommended Dr. Christine Wickenheiser at the Airport Animal Hospital, 4259 Haines Rd, Hermantown, MN, 218-727-0128. This is just North of Duluth off Highway 53. While not local, perhaps a little closer than the Twin Cities.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------

